

Is it legal to do what MixRank is doing, spying on others Ads? - ahsanskhan

Hi,<p>I would like to know how MixRank, the company which spies other companies Ads is legal, aren't they doing page scraping and other things which are against Terms and Conditions of most of the Publishers(not to use their data for commercial purposes). How to they manage to get out of this?<p>Thanks
======
il
MixRank cofounder here. We're fully compliant with all legal regulations- we
only crawl publicly available data, like the ads on the page. Just as Google
can index any page without violating terms, we index only a part of the
page(the ads).

~~~
ahsanskhan
Hi il,

Wow I never expected the co-founder to reply, Thanks.

Good to know about that, although my next question is irrelevant to your
startup but you might throw some light on it. So here is my question can't we
similarly crawl job-sites data since they are also publicly available?

Thanks

